
Uber debuts Movement, a new website offering access to its traffic data - cpeterso
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/08/uber-debuts-movement-a-new-website-offering-access-to-its-traffic-data/
======
CarolineW
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13352155](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13352155)

